# N. ???



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I saw this brom at a local garden/greenhouse place and it was one mother brom with three pups for $10! So I bought it... and I was trying to figure out what type of brom it is-it kind of looks like N. superball on FrogBroms.com but I'm no expert. :roll: So what kind is it? and any specific care for this type? 

















Thanks!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Its pretty, it works, who cares?

More likely... you'll never know. If you got it from someone like Antone, who has only sold certain broms and can ID the broms he's sold for the most part, you may be able to get a name, but other than that... hundreds of species and thousands of cultivars (many of which look similar) leaves you with... being out of luck.

Knowing the genus (does look like a neoregelia) can give you the basic info you need... this plant is an epiphyte. The reddish markings on the leaves means it may turn more reddish in high light, more green in lower light.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ Thats a damn good answer. And you got a damn good deal. Give them some nice strong light and watch them turn red!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks! ...now to find a place for them...


----------

